Ask HN: What is your theory of the meaning of life, universe and everything - blocked_again
======
downrightmike
It's 42 because in ascii 42 is the asterisk (*) wildcard, meaning anything you
want it to be. [https://www.asciitable.com/](https://www.asciitable.com/)

------
cpt1138
42?

